# Hotel work in China - any experience?



## jonas.a84 (Sep 18, 2012)

Dear all,

I'm new to this forum and this is my first thread here, been trying to find things on the topic but couldn't so instead i'll just put my questions out here.

I've been offered a trainee position with a big international hotel chain, at a hotel in a prefecture-level city in SE China. From what i've heard, its not a very international city. The position is limited to one year and after that i'm supposed to work for this chain as an "outlet manager". It all seems very exciting and great but i'm insecure about it since I've never worked in China before and don't know what to expect.

So basically, i will get $500 net/month during the probation (3 months). After that the salary will be reviewed, doubt that i'll get a big raise though... I will get free accommodation and food in the staff canteen, medical insurance and 10 days annual leave. Work 40 hr weeks with 2 days off. It all seems pretty standard i guess. But i'm wondering if 500 usd is enough to live on, anyone has an opinion on that? Does anyone have experience from working in hotels in china, then what's the experience?

What is the average salary for a restaurant manager in a intl. 5-star hotel in china?

Would be very grateful for any advise or opinion on this!

Jonas


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Jonas welcome to the forum

I have never worked in China but I have worked in the hotel industry and to me the deal is a very poor one.. 10 days annual leave??? staff food and accommodation will be basic.. you will soon be fed up with rice and noodles, 

Maiden


----------



## xyb553166 (Aug 25, 2012)

Salary is not good, but it is a good start point. You wont regret , this country full of opportunities. Good luck!


----------

